# Transfer 2 or 3 embryos??



## mokamint7

Hello! I am having difficulty deciding how many embryos to transfer on my next round of IVF. I am 28 and my first round of IVF was very unsuccessful. I was on the Lupron Protocol, 7 embryos retrieved, only four mature, three fertilized, and only two embryos (the third embryo stopped growing at 4-cells and the other two were 10-cells) were good enough to transfer on Day 3, with none left to freeze. That round resulted in a BFN. I was a little shocked (as was the doctor) because my only "problem" was one blocked tube and a partially blocked tube. 

I am starting my next round of IVF in a few weeks with some changes. This IVF will be the Antagonist Protocol. I am hoping for more mature eggs, good quality eggs, and some left to freeze. The doctor wants to transfer three embryos this time around. I am not worried about twins, I'd actually love twins, however I am scared of carrying triplets. I was wondering what advice (if any) you could give me on whether or not we should try transferring three embryos or stick with only transferring two embryos. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm currently doing research on all this IUI, IVF stuff as it looks like it could be in our future... Good Luck hun, i look forward to hearing what others have to say~


----------



## Mrs. Bear

That's a tough one - I think I will probably go ahead and transfer 3 myself if I have enough to do so, but I am also 10 years older so I think they could be willing to do as may as 4 (which I think would be too many for comfort).

Normally I would advise 2 but since you did 2 last cycle with no luck there might be something else going on that you would be better off increasing your odds and going with 3. I'm sure that is why they are suggesting 3 to you.

Go with your first instinct I guess. Your worst case scenarios are either triplets or BFN, will you always regret it if you get a BFN and didn't do 3 or would you rather get the BFN and not risk it? I think if you are really uncomfortable with the 3 go ahead and do 2. The process will be stressful enough without spending the 2WW worried about triplets.

:dust: Good Luck!


----------



## Hayley90

Speaking from a 'clinic' point of view - i'd say one. Our % rates are higher with single egg transfer than with double. Even though you're in the US, id still say the same. 

Good luck whichever you choose :) xxx


----------



## JaniceT

At my 1st and 2nd ICSI, I had 3 embryos transferred each. BFN.
At my 3rd try with a different doctor, I transferred all 4 enbryos that made to day 3 (though I had almost 29 fertilized). Managed to get 1 baby.

I would suggest you transfer all 3.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I think statistically speaking the longer the Embryologist lets the embryo's grow, the better success you will have. 

Is there any reason your RE wont do a 5-day transfer??? 

It is said that a 4 or 5 day transfer mimics what our bodies do naturally. A 3-day embryo can not attach to the lining and has to linger 1-2 days, whereas a 4-5 day embryo can implant the same day it is transfer. Or at least that is how it was explained to me.


----------



## mokamint7

Thanks everyone! I think I am going to go ahead and transfer 3 embryos if God allows us to have them! And I'd definitely never transfer just one embryo! Too much money invested to "try my luck" with just one embryo! 

PCOSMomToOne--Thanks for that great explanation about the 3 vs 5dt. I never heard it like that. We didn't do a 5dt last time because we did not have that many embryos. They only retrieved 7 eggs, 4 were mature, and only 3 fertilized. By day 3 one embryo had stopped growing. The doctor did tell us that he should have done a 5dt instead of a 3dt but to be honest I would have been terrified that none would have made it to day 5. This time around he said he wants to wait out for a 5dt.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

mokamint7 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I am going to go ahead and transfer 3 embryos if God allows us to have them! And I'd definitely never transfer just one embryo! Too much money invested to "try my luck" with just one embryo!
> 
> PCOSMomToOne--Thanks for that great explanation about the 3 vs 5dt. I never heard it like that. We didn't do a 5dt last time because we did not have that many embryos. They only retrieved 7 eggs, 4 were mature, and only 3 fertilized. By day 3 one embryo had stopped growing. The doctor did tell us that he should have done a 5dt instead of a 3dt but to be honest I would have been terrified that none would have made it to day 5. This time around he said he wants to wait out for a 5dt.

Since we didn't do a fresh cycle, this is my first round of Lupron. What did you think of that drug???


----------



## mokamint7

I didn't have too many problems with the side effects just headaches and bright lights irritated me. However, I'm 28 and on the Lupron protocol we only retrieved 7 eggs. My RE is switching me to the antagonist protocol this time around (it leaves out the Lupron) and increasing my meds. He believes the Lupron over suppressed me. With my internet research (I've done a ton) many, many women are very successful with the Lupron protocol. I think that's where most REs start!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Mine was a very weird situation. 

My last cycle was an IUI cycle. I used 150iu's of Follistim on CD 5, 7, 9 & 11 ... I ended up with 30 follicles and they would not let me do an IUI. I asked if we could convert to IVF and they allowed me. My hormones were extremely messed up so they wouldn't let me do a fresh cycle transfer (Only 5 embryo's made it to day 5). 

Now I am waiting for my frozen cycle ... they made me do 21 days of BCP then 21 days of Lupron. Ugh.


----------



## mokamint7

Wow!!! 30 follicles!! That's crazy, lol. That was great that they let u convert it to an IVF cycle. I'm not sure how a FET works. It sounds like your body will do great when they transfer the embryos. How many do you want (or will they let you) transfer?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My RE recommended 2 or 3... I haven't decided yet. 

Mine are not the "best" quality ... although she did say 1=very good, 3=good to fair and 1=fair

I just don't know what will survive the thaw. If I only thaw 2, what if only 1 survives. That's where I come to well, lets defrost 3 and see what happens.


----------



## readyformore

I would transfer 2. Not 3. It's not raising 3 babies at once that would worry me. I would be worried about getting all 3 babies to a gestation that is compatable with a good quality of life.

You are young and healthy. It is possible that all 3 could stick and your complications with a triplet pregnancy are HUGE. Including preterm delivery, possibly nonviability.

Of course, it is possible that none will stick, or only 1, but I wouldn't risk 3. You could run into loosing 3 babies from preterm delivery. I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but it's a reality. 

You have a better chance of having a later gestation and therefore, healthier baby if it's 1. But, 2 is better than 3 as well.

What a tough choice.
Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## mokamint7

Thanks! I realized that I can't really make the decision until I know the quality of my embryos. If I get to a 5dt and we have two great quality embryos then I'd only do two. But if the qualities are iffy, then I'd prefer to do 3. Especially after a failed IVF cylce at my age! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## kleinfor3

just ease dropping...learning a ton lol...thanks 
Good luck with your IVF's!!! Will prob be in the same boat in a few cycles, good to know there are several of you with lots of knowledge :)


----------

